# Trackday prep recommendations?



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys

The bug has finally bitten and I've decided that I'll try a few track days next year, so the next steps are to get the car into shape so that it does itself justice, 

I've been knocking around here for a good while now so I've read the various threads on brakes, anti-roll bars etc but I guess I'm trying to distinguish what would really be relevant to me for what I want to achieve.

Firstly I'm a complete newbie to track driving so I'll be booking onto a track day driving course first so I'm somewhat capable of getting the most out of my car, but in term of set-up where is the wise money spent for someone at my level that just want to push the car beyond road going limits but not looking to set record times? Am I best leaving my car as is i.e oem brakes, anti-roll bars and maybe just getting the geometry set-up a little more track orientated, the car isn't getting used much as a road car but I don't want to create a track day focused set-up either as I'd like to keep my consumable costs in check and I won't be pushing that hard on track giving I'm a newbie.

My car is running a GTC 650r kit and I was thinking of running it on a lower boost map for starters, any other GTC/SVM or similar power level owners have experience with these on track? Has it shown up any areas that would be best off tweaked for track

Cheers as always lads :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Train yourself before splashing the cash on your car.

Get booked with Colin and Jo at CATDT and they'll teach you some very important basic skills which'll make a trackday so much enjoyable and satisfying.

The standard car is plenty good enough for track work, save tranny temp issues and brakes.

So I'd recommend the following:

1. CATDT day 
2. Better discs and pads (PF, AP, Alcon, then XP8/10, Carbonetic R, Pagid RS29)
3. Look to add a tranny cooler if you get more into trackdays as it'll help to keep you out for longer and save money on fluid changes.

I also wouldnt be too bothered about adjusting your boost levels as you can use your right foot to modulate your power delivery.

Once you get more track day experience, you'll then have a better understanding of whether you really need better sway bars etc


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Train yourself before splashing the cash on your car.
> 
> Get booked with Colin and Jo at CATDT and they'll teach you some very important basic skills which'll make a trackday so much enjoyable and satisfying.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mate

Will defo book onto a training course think it's probably essential before risking something as expensive as a GTR on a track

What do you think is the best setup brakes wise, the disks I'm not too pushed about as realistically at my level I'm not going to get the benefit of the small advantages the PF or Alcon or AP hold over each other but on the pads what's the best compromise for a few track days and weekend driving in your opinion?

I'll be happy to get two laps under my belt at a time so I'd imagine the tranny cooler will be well into my future if I get into track days 

Thanks :clap:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I's probably suggest shag your OEM setup first, then go AP with XP8/10 as they are decent for road and track. Cheaper than OEM and happy on track too.

Carbonetic R spec are great too btw.

My next upgrade will be either a diff or a tranny cooler as 4-5 hot laps sees temps rising to expensive levels, but I do see you're a little away from that stage at the moment.

I'd deffo get on to CATDT asap as that is a blinding way to get into how to drive your GTR better, track or road.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sage advice from cc; so focus on training, either before, or when you do, the trackday.

having an instructor for 2 hours, or so at a trackday, is probably £150, and well worth it.

also be prepared for very quick cars on track depending on where you go, some of which will have way less power but will be quicker than you, especially in the twisties.

i think tracking the car will take your focus away from big power

I'm going to post a new December GTROC track date at Silverstone GP circuit shortly.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> sage advice from cc; so focus on training, either before, or when you do, the trackday.
> 
> having an instructor for 2 hours, or so at a trackday, is probably £150, and well worth it.
> 
> ...


I'm located in Ireland so unfortunately UK track days aren't a runner, I'll only be taking part on VIP days so I'll have to get accustom to being overtaken by pretty much everything else :bawling::bawling: for the first few days.

I love the 650r but the beauty of switchable maps really comes into it's own for something like tack days I'd imagine, I'd be far more comfortable on low boost to begin with but still want my power for the odd impromptu sprints now and again.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bobel said:


> I love the 650r but the beauty of switchable maps really comes into it's own for something like tack days I'd imagine, I'd be far more comfortable on low boost to begin with but still want my power for the odd impromptu sprints now and again.


Personally the need to switch maps on track is pointless. You learn to use you throttle to smoothly deliver power as and when the circumstances dictate.

Keep VDC on for your first outings and you'll struggle to get near the limit of the GTR capabilities in the dry.

In the wet you'll find yourself being very careful and exploring the limit of grip at much lower speeds.

If you're not sensible with your throttle control (i.e. too much too soon out of a corner) it matters little what boost level you have.

When you are on track you'll be so focussed on the track ahead, your racing line, and what's in front or behind you, that you'll not have time to change boost levels.

Learn to drive your car as it was meant to be used on track, it's a great place to let her rip.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

CAT driver training day I did was tremendous....really loved it and learned tons. Like yourself I have not tracked the GTR yet other than a quick outing a Brunters. I will be reducing the boost on mine to stage one levels when out on track as it's more than quick enough at that level until my talent increases. 

Think the tranny cooler will be a must. I have also just done the anti roll bars which have made a really positive difference. The AP with XP12 combo on the brakes are all the stopping force I think I will ever need.

Better suspension and brakes with some tuition are the best mods for trackdays. Power is useless without the skills.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry Charles didn't mean changing boost on track was more the fact that the switching gives the best of both worlds in that I can turn it down for the track then back up for the impromptu sprints on the closed airfield beside my house, as opposed to having a car that's just to much of a handful on the track for my experience level, well aware I won't have time to be fiddling with my cruise control button on track, I'll probably have a pain in my neck checking my mirrors for the next guy to overtake me

Thanks for all the advice guys great to be able to draw on your experience not many guys over with R35's let alone tracking them.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ooops, my bad buddy. Misunderstood you there!

Here's an idea for you..

1. Ferry Dublin to Holyhead

2. Track day at Trac Mon, Anglesey.

3. Ferry home

Smiley face.. 

Great track with lots of run off, just a pain getting petrol.

Let me know if you fancy that as I'm 2 hours away and I love that track.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just come back from Castle Combe and can vouch for temperatures rising very quickly over 4-5 laps requiring quite an extensive cool down before getting back on it... real frustrating.

Wish those blooming transmission coolers where a bit cheaper! Think will be my next move plus a CG Lock as i found myself flying out the sit when braking hard lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

good point that man

CG-Lock is priceless. I love mine.

Gives you so much more seat bum stability.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> 2. Track day at Trac Mon, Anglesey.


I've got withdrawal; is that a plan?

I'l accept nothing less than 6" of snow getting there.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm up for it but the only one I can find is BAT on the 29th October which I cant make.

Any ideas?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> good point that man
> 
> CG-Lock is priceless. I love mine.
> 
> Gives you so much more seat bum stability.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Ooops, my bad buddy. Misunderstood you there!
> 
> Here's an idea for you..
> 
> ...


Wow had a look at that track Charles and it looks amazing beautiful setting! Also checked out ferries but the bloody things are expensive and sailing times are crap, but I will make it to a meet at some stage in the future, I'll concentrate on getting the driving skills up to par first though :smokin:


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to add that I've tracked the car stock and still think its an awsome race car! It just gets better and batter with mods!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm keen to do my first track day next year so threads like this are a real help :thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got a couple of CG Locks going spare if anyones interested pm me.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

how are CG locks compared to the old , back the seat up as far as possible, tug the belt to lock it, move the seat forward again?

Never used a CG lock as ive always done it this way lol!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rain said:


> how are CG locks compared to the old , back the seat up as far as possible, tug the belt to lock it, move the seat forward again?
> 
> Never used a CG lock as ive always done it this way lol!


Way way better...given the cornering and braking forces you can get even on the road the car really needs one of these as STD. I bought one for myself and then the other half complained that she was getting thrown around like a rag doll so bought another. Top piece of kit that's cheap too:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

bobel said:


> Hi guys
> 
> The bug has finally bitten and I've decided that I'll try a few track days next year, so the next steps are to get the car into shape so that it does itself justice,
> 
> ...


Firstly - DO NOT spend a penny modding the car any further for trackwork. It is already far more capable than you 

Get some instruction either on the day or an alternative

Ease yourself into it slowly picking up speed

Change the MFD display to show tranny temp and engine oil temp so you can keep an eye on them

Cool down laps are ESSENTIAL - small track at least 2 laps not using brakes or a long track at least 1 lap

Leave all the traction as per road until it becomes a nuisance and you find it interfering , then you can adjust it.

Obviously watch for the quicker cars approaching from the rear but do not get fixated in looking backwards. A simple lift of the throttle will have them past quickly.

Personally I thought the CG lock was a faff so binned it. The seatbelt is fine for me.

Make sure your tyres pressures are all good , you have a clean windscreen and comfortable shoes , not builders boots !! Finesse is the key 

You will love it and soon see how capable the car is. Once you have the bug for it you will notice the oem brake setup starting to struggle. This is the time to spend some money on new rotors fluid etc etc.

Enjoy


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I'm up for it but the only one I can find is BAT on the 29th October which I cant make.
> 
> Any ideas?


Don't forget me Anglesey is on my must do list.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Firstly - DO NOT spend a penny modding the car any further for trackwork. It is already far more capable than you
> 
> Get some instruction either on the day or an alternative
> 
> ...


What he said


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers Guys cracking advice, yep kinda thinking along the lines of leaving the car as is, switching down to low boost akin to stock levels and get some good training under my belt then change the brakes once their knackered for a nice set of AP's with XP-10s seem best value to me from what I've researched and probably all I'll realistically need as I just want to get enjoyment out of the whole thing as opposed to setting blistering times.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I'm up for it but the only one I can find is BAT on the 29th October which I cant make.
> 
> Any ideas?


Try this one Andy: 

http://www.focusedevents.com/car_event_list.asp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Try this one Andy:
> 
> Focused Events: Bike Track Days, track, tracks, day, uk, book, events, circuit, circuits, days, car, motorcycle, motorbike, Car Track Days, UK Track Days, Euro Track Days, Bike Events, Car Events, car racing, bike racing, motor racing, silverstone, b


Holy low price Batman!

Got a patient booked in that saturday but may move him if there are a few of us up for a Trac Mon giggle....


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

bobel said:


> Cheers Guys cracking advice, yep kinda thinking along the lines of leaving the car as is, switching down to low boost akin to stock levels and get some good training under my belt then change the brakes once their knackered for a nice set of AP's with XP-10s seem best value to me from what I've researched and probably all I'll realistically need as I just want to get enjoyment out of the whole thing as opposed to setting blistering times.


If it was wet I might be tempted to "turn it down" a bit but otherwise I wouldn`t bother. You have paid for the extra performance so it would seem silly to me not to use it. Just use it in the right place i.e. exiting a corner rather than heading into or in the middle of one  Be confident with the car but not over confident.

AP`s and XP 10`s are a great step up from oem for reasonable money. Forget things like tranny coolers unless you want to be doing 40 minute sessions flat out. As I said earlier , finesse and mechanical sympathy is the key :thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Holy low price Batman!
> 
> Got a patient booked in that saturday but may move him if there are a few of us up for a Trac Mon giggle....


Thought you might like that one ... I know you Dentists like a bargain :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Thought you might like that one ... I know you Dentists like a bargain :thumbsup:


Hell yeh!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Holy low price Batman!
> 
> Got a patient booked in that saturday but may move him if there are a few of us up for a Trac Mon giggle....


I could make that date & be so good to scratch my Anglesey itch. May have to bring the missus & yoof (to get away with it) so would probably stop locally the night before.

Goer??


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> I could make that date & be so good to scratch my Anglesey itch. May have to bring the missus & yoof (to get away with it) so would probably stop locally the night before.
> 
> Goer??


I'll see what I can sort out out today...


----------

